# paramedic schools in Chicago



## b91 (Jul 6, 2010)

i heard that there are some paramedic schools in Chicago that are just 3-6 months, which schools offer such programs??
and for how long do u have to be working as an EMT-B before applying to paramedic schools??????


----------



## Mrs. G (Jul 7, 2011)

Contact Malcolm X college they do the EMT-B and Paramedic Program. They are taught by the Chicago Fire Department. **Highly recommended**


----------



## bstone (Jul 10, 2011)

Malcolm X is excellent. St Francis Hospital in Evanston is also highly reputable. Christ Hospital is another great one, on the south side. There is a 3 month one, but I don't know much about it.


----------



## Iceman26 (Jul 11, 2011)

Those three programs are all very good, and the Northwest Community Hospital medic program is very good, too. You register through Harper College but it's all done through the hospital and if you pass and graduate and such you'll be part the Northwest EMS System which is one of the tougher ones to test into.

As for a three month medic program, I don't know who has one. I'm not telling you what to do by any means, but I couldn't imagine doing a medic program in only three months. That's just cramming a crapload of material in a very short period of time. Not discrediting it or anything like that, but I couldn't imagine going through it that fast. At any rate, all the other programs mentioned are very reputable and solid.


----------



## terrible one (Jul 11, 2011)

Don't go to an acclerrated paramedic school, the average two semester schools are already incredibly fast and highly insufficient. Do it right and go to a reputable school.


----------



## Mrs. G (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree with the suggestion of not taking an accelerated class. The class is very detailed and taking the accelerated version if there is any and you dont have any background in the EMS system, will just be a loss of time. You will not learn much and miss the points to many objectives.


----------



## chr9is (Oct 4, 2011)

Any other paramedic schools in chicago to be aware about?

From this thread it seems like there is..

Malcolm X
Harper College
St.Francis
Northwest Community hospital (Didn't find anything on the website)

Anyone have any other schools to add? I'm looking to possibly apply for 2012.


----------



## Iceman26 (Oct 4, 2011)

chr9is said:


> Any other paramedic schools in chicago to be aware about?
> 
> From this thread it seems like there is..
> 
> ...



Harper College's program is done through Northwest Community Hospital. You register through Harper but it's done in accordance with the hospital and medical system to the best of my understanding.


----------



## chr9is (Oct 7, 2011)

Allrighty, thanks very much for the heads up.


----------

